# What bows should DEATH GRIP be manufactured for?



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*pearson*

i would like to see you make the death gripe for the pearson line of bows.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

how are sales going for you?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Interesting....


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

88 PS190 said:


> how are sales going for you?


Starting to sell alot of grips and finally raising some money for advertising. Thanks for asking. Are you a Death GRIP shooter?


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

not personally no, I need my draw length to stay put, or i'd need a new cam.


----------



## cactus kid (Feb 13, 2006)

does the grip work as claimed?


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Oct 22, 2006)

Ross Bows


----------



## Bullseyehunter3 (Jan 24, 2007)

*100% Guarenteed*



cactus kid said:


> does the grip work as claimed?


100% Guarenteed


----------



## Bullseyehunter3 (Jan 24, 2007)

88 PS190 said:


> not personally no, I need my draw length to stay put, or i'd need a new cam.


I personally shoot a death grip and I did not even notice a change in my draw length. If it does change it, it is not enough to make a difference.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

I would like to try one on my darton.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

I have my own anti-torque strategy (slick wooden grip panels and spandex glove), but the Death Grip looks like a better solution. It would definitely free one to wear whatever type of glove the weather was demanding at the time.

It would appear to have a minimal effect on the specs of bows which use a one-piece grip.

On the other hand, I'd think most bows which use two-piece grip panels would require re-specing. Not neccessarily a bad thing; just wouldn't want to start off with a bow with 6" BH and knock half an inch off that.

It looks like a great product which would be well worth trying.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

John,
What range of riser thicknesses will your grip accomodate? My two Dartons of fairly recent vintage are right at (or slightly under) 5/8" thick through the grip section.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*All grips are custom made.*

All "Death Grips" are custom made to fit a specific riser. You can not interchange say a Mathews grip with a Parker grip even though the risers are the same thickness.
http://www.vanhandle.net


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*browning*


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Evotek would be nice.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

dartman said:


> John,
> What range of riser thicknesses will your grip accomodate? My two Dartons of fairly recent vintage are right at (or slightly under) 5/8" thick through the grip section.


All "Death Grips" are custom made to fit a specific riser. You can not interchange say a Mathews grip with a Parker grip even though the risers are the same thickness.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Just curious how the Death Grip eliminates all torque. The slimmer the grip the better because it puts less contact on your hand which is the main cause of torque issues.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

hey jeff, it has bearings under it to allow the grip to "float" around instead of being directly connected.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Did I mention Darton?:wink:


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*Look at the "HOW AND WHY" page on the web site.*

Look at the "HOW AND WHY" page on the web site. http://www.vanhandle.net


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the installation page shows how it works best.

He has bearings at the top and bottom of the grip that the grip pivots on its vertical axis to allow left/right movement of the grip with out moving the bow.

and one that allows the grip to swivel in a rotary method.

http://www.vanhandle.net/INSTALLATION.html


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*The grip does not float in a rotary method*

*The grip pivots with zero drag.* The four bearings that are in line support the grip and allow it to pivot. Those same four bearings support the forward pressure when the bow is drawn. The bearing on top of the assembly is the bearing that takes the upward thrust created by pulling the bow back. All grips are mounted on an angle to allow your hand to fit into a pocket when the bow is drawn. The archer is pushing the grip up as well as forward. That bearing rides in a slot that runs left and right inside the grip. This allows for perfect alignment of the pressure on the bearings to 90% of the bearings axis. If the top bearing was not there, you would have side pressure on the four in line bearing. This will cause the bearing to fail prematurely and will not provide a zero and 
I mean ZERO 
effect on the bow. I can not stress enough that this grip has absolutely no torque nada, zilch, nothing.
I hope this answers some questions. Please let me know if you guys have any more.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

*Monster Phoenix*

How about talking with the guys at Monster Bows? Their new Phoenix is suppose to be a tack driver and your grip would help ensure a great shooting bow.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Van Handle said:


> All "Death Grips" are custom made to fit a specific riser. You can not interchange say a Mathews grip with a Parker grip even though the risers are the same thickness.


Sorry.....I did expect that the mounting base would be brand-specific, but I thought that you may be throwing your grip-pieces from a common mold, while perhaps making minor alterations to the castings to fit them to various brands.

Do you then make a mold which is specific to each riser/handle design?


----------



## Hawkeye445 (Oct 24, 2005)

One for a Darton bow would be appreciated!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

*I'd LOVE to be able to fit one to my Mathews Prestige - but it can't be done, can it?*:sad:


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Corsair said:


> *I'd LOVE to be able to fit one to my Mathews Prestige - but it can't be done, can it?*:sad:


It could be done, but it probably wont be done. Molds are expensive and we do not have the demand for that grip style to be profitable.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

dartman said:


> Sorry.....I did expect that the mounting base would be brand-specific, but I thought that you may be throwing your grip-pieces from a common mold, while perhaps making minor alterations to the castings to fit them to various brands.
> 
> Do you then make a mold which is specific to each riser/handle design?


Yes, each riser design has its own mold. Many manfacturers grip beds are the same for many different models and some times the grip beds are the same from brand to brand as is the case with PSE and Browning, Hoyt and Reflex, Bow Tech and Diamond. Mathews has the same grip bed on all thier bows except for the built in grips on the target bows like the Apex.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*awesome concept*

little concerned with the balance of the bow after the new grip moves the hand back off its center point in the manufacturers design


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*It does not move the center point.*

The actual pivoting takes place inside the grip only 6.5 mm from the riser.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Question...How Much Movement Left Or Right Will the Grip Give the Shooter to correct his Accidental torquing ? And One more... How Thick are the Grips across the Throat And lower Portion of the Grips ...Another... How much meat is added to the riser ?


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Bob,
Will you be at any of the Dear and Turkey expos?
John Van Hoorn


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

The new HCA Iron Mace should be a 'gimmee' for you :darkbeer:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

E-Mail sent ....


----------



## Sustainer (Aug 6, 2006)

Id like to see one for the pearson's line of bows I randomly torque my shots and it drives me nuts even shooting while holding my bow open fisted


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Van Handle said:


> Please let us know what bows you guys want DEATH GRIPS for. We manufacture grips for Mathew’s right and left hand models, Bow Tech, Diamond, Parker, Hoyt, Reflex and PSE. What other brands would you guys like to see available?
> http://vanhandle.net


Do you guys make a Death Grip for the 2013 PSE HAMMER ???

I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


----------



## Feldhege (Feb 19, 2013)

Bear legion?


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone else having problems connecting to www.vanhandle.net ?????


I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

I got it , had to go to www.vanhandle.net straight from my browser... for some reason I can't link there from tapatalk forums on Archery Talk with my Droid Razor Maxx ??? 
Never the less , nice video on the Death Grip ! Looks like with the way the bearings are orientated between the riser handle location and the Death Grip handle , torque would be basically eliminated . Looks like the draw length would increase approximately 1/4" give or take a bit. I didn't see any exact dimensions on the site. 
All in all the Death Grip looks like something I'll be giving a try for sure!


I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

ronnielkier said:


> Anyone else having problems connecting to www.vanhandle.net ?????
> 
> 
> I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


vanhandle.net is an old website. vanhandle.com is the current website.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

ronnielkier said:


> Do you guys make a Death Grip for the 2013 PSE HAMMER ???
> 
> I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


The Death grip for the Hammer is the same as the Omen. We will specify that on our website next week. You can order the Death Grip for the Omen and you will receive the correct grip.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Feldhege said:


> Bear legion?


Sorry we will not be making a grip for the Legion. We are considering making grips for the later model Bear bows. The risers on the new Bears have the widest riser at the point of the grip in the industry and it will take some special consideration and engineering.


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you I'll be ordering mine right away !


I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

ronnielkier said:


> I got it , had to go to www.vanhandle.net straight from my browser... for some reason I can't link there from tapatalk forums on Archery Talk with my Droid Razor Maxx ???
> Never the less , nice video on the Death Grip ! Looks like with the way the bearings are orientated between the riser handle location and the Death Grip handle , torque would be basically eliminated . Looks like the draw length would increase approximately 1/4" give or take a bit. I didn't see any exact dimensions on the site.
> All in all the Death Grip looks like something I'll be giving a try for sure!
> 
> ...



Just in case anyone was also needing to know if the Death Grip gives you a + in draw length ( above I had estimated approx. 1/4" ) well that's wrong , at least for the PSE Hammer . On the Hammer it's .680" !! That's nice to hear being vertically challenged as I am . My DL is only 26.5" 
With the Death Grip +.680" , eliminating my D Loop +.5" and changing my release type from a long wrist strap style to a "T" handle thumb release type +.750" I'll now have a new DL of approx. 28 3/8" wow that should equate to about 15fps and a bit further on my top pin !!


I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Carbon Fiber Death Grip on order for my 2013 PSE HAMMER !! 
NOW IF MY BOW WOULD EVER GET HERE FROM PSE !! LAST I HEARED IT'S 3 WEEKS OUT, THIS IS THE 4th time it's been pushed back since February... Anyone else having backorder or delay issues with your new PSE BOWS ???


I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

shipping credit of $8.95 from Van Handle for purchase of a Death Grip due to being
an AT member !! Very nice !

I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Received the Death Grip today , looks great !!! Instructions ( with pictures ) looks simple and very straight forward .
After actually having one in front of me , it's easy to see now how this grip will definitely eliminate ALL torque ! The grip looks and feels great !
Thanks Van Handle ...

I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


----------



## pond scum (Aug 29, 2012)

G5 prime??


----------

